# 1 BR II Exchange into DVC Boardwalk Villas Allows 5 occupancy but only provides sleeping for 4 ??



## 5finny (Mar 12, 2022)

Also posted this in the exchange forum but thought this could be a better location to get the info (on the other hand I also know there can be subtle differences between DVC owners and RCI or II exchangers so maybe not)
My daughter is fine with sleeping arrangements as long as there would be no problem registering all 5 people with  Disney for tickets, events etc
Age of three girls in family is 4,6,and 8 and then Mom and Dad
Should this be doable?


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 12, 2022)

The BWV studios provide sleeping for 5 - a queen bed, a double sleeper sofa, and a slightly smaller than twin pull down bed.


----------



## 5finny (Mar 12, 2022)

This is a 1Br though
It does seem strange that a Studio has more sleeping space than a 1 BR but it appears that is how they are set up


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2022)

You learn something new every day.  I had no idea that Boardwalk Villas slept that many in the studios.  I imagine they did that to charge the outrageous rates for hotel bookings.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2022)

5finny said:


> This is a 1Br though
> It does seem strange that a Studio has more sleeping space than a 1 BR but it appears that is how they are set up


I don't think the 1BR units have a muprhy bed. The BWV studios have a queen and a pullout queen sleeper sofa in addition to that pull down murphy for one. Do the 1BR units only have a King and a pull out sofa/queen murphy?


----------



## 5finny (Mar 12, 2022)

From what I am seeing basically yes
King Bed and queen sofa-sleeper
DVC members are clearly allowed occupancy of 5 but no bedding is provided
Seems this may not to be the case for renters and they may be limited to 4 occupants
Can't seem to find anything definite on exchangers
One other possibility the information I am looking at may be dated
I think Saratoga was the same prior to their remodel
Tried calling Disney and was told to expect to wait 2 hours
I expect if I waited the Disney person would not have the info for a timeshare exchange and would tell me to call another number


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2022)

Are you looking to exchange into a BWV via II? If so, it may not matter. So far, people have only been reporting Saratoga Springs units showing up for exchange.


----------



## 5finny (Mar 12, 2022)

THIS IS AN RCI EXCHANGE WHICH I CURRENTLY HAVE ON HOLD NOT AN  II EXCHANGE
MY BAD


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2022)

I would book it and add all of them to the room, then bring a sleeping bag for one kid.  But I am a room-capacity room breaker from way back.  We used to book one bedrooms all of the time through RCI for places that had occupancy limits.  

I would guess a sympathetic DVC person would be very cooperative with the occ limit. Our DIL was able to add her friends to her room (they were staying at a hotel off-site), and the occupancy said five at SSR, they were allowed to add six.  The kids were both over three + four adults.  The person at Disney allowed them to do it.  Don't call the RCI desk to add all of the names.  Call the regular DVC reservations and enter the option that you don't have a member number.  

BTW, this was a second call she made after the first person at the RCI desk at Disney told her no, you cannot do that.  She got the reservation #, called the regular DVC member line, gave them the reservation #, and she was able to add all six.  It was a surprise to me.  That is why I am advising not to call the RCI/ II desk.  Those people are pretty rude to exchangers.  I have had some pretty negative experiences with one Disney Cast Member at the RCI desk.  Our three kids are on our Wyndham account, and this woman was so rude when I tried to get her to call Wyndham to confirm.  I have done that many times.


----------



## 5finny (Mar 12, 2022)

Went on Redweek ( admittedly a poor source for this information) and checked their 7 day listings for 1 BR units
All 1 BR listings say occupancy is four but then in the ad itself it says a Fifth guest can be accommodated but no bedding will be supplied
Since all the 1 BR ads say exactly the same thing I suspect Redweek automatically ads this info
At least one of the ads is pretty clearly a timeshare exchange (the ad says there is a $190 guest fee) I take this as evidence of but not proof that 5 guests are allowed
Still would be nice if someone knew for sure


----------



## 5finny (Mar 12, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would book it and add all of them to the room, then bring a sleeping bag for one kid.  But I am a room-capacity room breaker from way back.  We used to book one bedrooms all of the time through RCI for places that had occupancy limits.
> 
> I would guess a sympathetic DVC person would be very cooperative with the occ limit. Our DIL was able to add her friends to her room (they were staying at a hotel off-site), and the occupancy said five at SSR, they were allowed to add six.  The kids were both over three + four adults.  The person at Disney allowed them to do it.  Don't call the RCI desk to add all of the names.  Call the regular DVC reservations and enter the option that you don't have a member number.
> 
> BTW, this was a second call she made after the first person at the RCI desk at Disney told her no, you cannot do that.  She got the reservation #, called the regular DVC member line, gave them the reservation #, and she was able to add all six.  It was a surprise to me.  That is why I am advising not to call the RCI/ II desk.  Those people are pretty rude to exchangers.  I have had some pretty negative experiences with one Disney Cast Member at the RCI desk.  Our three kids are on our Wyndham account, and this woman was so rude when I tried to get her to call Wyndham to confirm.  I have done that many times.


Good actionable advice
Would you happen to have that number? (if not I am sure I can find it)
Thanks
PS
Think I found it
 800-800-9800


----------



## Gwendyc (Mar 12, 2022)

We had a recent SSR exchange that was a 1 bedroom that slept 5, if you are looking for an exchange to accommodate everyone with beds. The pull-down smaller than twin was big enough for me (5'5") to take a nap on.


----------



## 5finny (Mar 12, 2022)

Just got off the phone with Brady at DVC (only a 17 minute wait)
Before I got to him they took the last 4 numbers of my SSN
He confirmed sleeping for 4 but occupancy for 5
Said lots of chairs and many people just use 2 of those pushed end to end for 5th person
Used the 1-800-800-9800 number


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 12, 2022)

We traveled as a family of five in a one bedroom for many years until the kids started to complain about the sofa bed.  My youngest slept on one of these until he was 8 or 9.  The kids thought it was a treat!  Extremely easy to travel with and useful for so many other places.  






						Amazon.com: Diggin Thomas The Tank Readybed Portable Bed : Home & Kitchen
					

Amazon.com: Diggin Thomas The Tank Readybed Portable Bed : Home & Kitchen



					www.amazon.com
				





			https://www.amazon.com/Shrunks-Portable-Inflatable-Mattress-Security/dp/B001EQ66WK


----------



## travelhacker (Mar 12, 2022)

Our family of 5 will be spending two weeks at boardwalk in a 1 bedroom on an RCI exchange. I can confirm that you can add 5 to the reservation. We are set to go. We really like how AKV had a sleeper chair, and the murphy option at SSR looks cool. I'm sure DVC will make a change with the next remodel at BWV. 

Our kids are 8, 4, and 4. It's not ideal, but there is plenty of space (square footage wise). I considered doing SSR or OKW because it would be more comfortable, but the proximity to the parks at BWV was too attractive to pass up.

Last year in Maui our three kids just ended up sharing a queen sized bed even though the resort had a sleeper chair.


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2022)

5finny said:


> Also posted this in the exchange forum but thought this could be a better location to get the info (on the other hand I also know there can be subtle differences between DVC owners and RCI or II exchangers so maybe not)
> My daughter is fine with sleeping arrangements as long as there would be no problem registering all 5 people with  Disney for tickets, events etc
> Age of three girls in family is 4,6,and 8 and then Mom and Dad
> Should this be doable?


It is Disney's Policy to allow 5 in a 1 BR even if they don't have sleeping arrangements for 5.  The exception I can think of right now are AKV value rooms.  They also don't count one child under 3 toward occupancy.  So there will be no problem other than the cramped spacing.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 13, 2022)

5finny said:


> This is a 1Br though...
> It does seem strange that a Studio has more sleeping space than a 1 BR but it appears that is how they are set up


Oops...my bad.

And yes, it is strange...but intentional. There was a period when DVC decided to help balance demand and improve the desirability of 1BRs by building resorts with 1BRs that slept 5 instead of 4 and had an 'extra' bathroom - AKV Kidani, BLT, and VGC. And Aulani (built shortly thereafter) had the 4 in a studio/5 in a 1BR arrangement but not the bathroom.

But then they decided that there was more money to be made by enticing people into buying DVC by making their studios more attractive and showing how for a mere pittance people could buy a week at Disney. So VGF, Poly, and Riviera all have very nice studios. Along the way, when they did a hard refurbishment of some of the 2042 resorts - BWV, BCV, and  BRV (nee Wilderness Lodge Villas) - they added a 5th bed for the studio and not the 1BR.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 13, 2022)

Dean said:


> It is Disney's Policy to allow 5 in a 1 BR even if they don't have sleeping arrangements for 5.  The exception I can think of right now are AKV value rooms.


The other exception is the tiny 1BR of the Copper Creek Villas hotel conversion.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 13, 2022)

People hope that the next hard goods renovation at BWV will bring the queen Murphy bed/sofa combination and the under the TV twin Murphy to the living room of the 1 BR, but it’s uncertain that it can be done. The connecting door between the 1 BR’s living room and the studio that make them a 2 BR is in the living room near the balcony, and there may not be enough space for both types of Murphy bed. Other DVC resorts have the connecting door in the entryway, allowing more wall space for both beds in the living room. So we may or may not see 1 BR BWV having sleeping surfaces for 5 while studios will continue to have sleeping spaces for 5.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2022)

I would take a sleeping bag and put a kid on the floor.  

I remember an Andy Griffith Show with Opie (Ron Howard) sleeping on an ironing board between two chairs.  He called it "adventure sleepin'."  That was the episode with the rich guy that had a car phone that stayed with them in Opie's room.  It's a funny episode.  Never saw a car phone or heard of it before that.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 13, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> People hope that the next hard goods renovation at BWV will bring the queen Murphy bed/sofa combination and the under the TV twin Murphy to the living room of the 1 BR


IMO, if you don't need the mini-twin under-TV bed, it's strictly a downgrade to have it. We love the new SSR refurbishment....except for the fact that there is NO storage in the living room beyond the coffee table.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 13, 2022)

Are they driving or flying?  We did a big family trip last summer and brought along a twin sized air mattress we bought cheap  at Walmart for our step grandson.  Or if they will rent a car they can stop and pick one up.  Most of  the one bedrooms at BoardWalk have a big walk in closet that I know some people will set up the pack and play in.  It might fit a twin sized air mattress.  They will have to bring sheets and blanket.  There are usually plenty of pillows.  I think there is 6 just for the king bed, then more for the sleeper sofa.
They should also check about the ages.....to me with tickets it’s unclear about 3 year olds.  Is it 3 years plus 11 months?  Not a day over 3?  Our granddaughter turned 3 when we were there so we did not purchase an admission ticket for her.  And when filling out the occupancy thing when making the reservation, we selected “under 3” or whatever it was.
We love the Boardwalk.  It is one of our home resorts.  You can walk to Hollywood and Epcot (faster than taking the boats) but we sometimes take the boat back from Epcot.  If you are staying by the tennis courts it’s faster to walk to and from Hollywood if you take the back door that looks at the lagoon that the boats use.
Feel free to ask questions. We stay there at least twice a year.


----------



## 5finny (Mar 13, 2022)

I went ahead and confirmed the exchange
They will be driving so they can take a sleeping bag or air mattress as they decide
4 year old is big for her age also not sure how it would work on ancillary reservations
At this point I feel confident that 5 won't be an issue
Good information from this thread helped greatly


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 13, 2022)

Great!  Congrats!  They will have a great time.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 14, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> They should also check about the ages.....to me with tickets it’s unclear about 3 year olds. Is it 3 years plus 11 months? Not a day over 3? Our granddaughter turned 3 when we were there so we did not purchase an admission ticket for her. And when filling out the occupancy thing when making the reservation, we selected “under 3” or whatever it was.


I’ve read many times that Disney doesn’t penalize kids for having a birthday during their visit, so if they’re 2 when they arrive, they’re 2 for the entire trip so far as resorts, tickets and dining go, even if they turned 3 the day after they arrived.


----------



## Dean (Mar 14, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I’ve read many times that Disney doesn’t penalize kids for having a birthday during their visit, so if they’re 2 when they arrive, they’re 2 for the entire trip so far as resorts, tickets and dining go, even if they turned 3 the day after they arrived.


My understanding is that is their formal policy.  Also, I believe if they have a ticket, it's good (or can be traded without penalty) as long as the ticket is active.  Not sure how that might work for those with old non expiring tickets like the handful of 10 days tickets we have.  I'll know for sure if a few months.


----------

